# I have a question about my inspection.



## Danihazel (Sep 6, 2020)

My inspection is due but I haven t gone because my bumper got into an little accident it is holding with black tape, so my question is am I not gonna pass the emissions because of it any of you guys had experience with this plz help!! Im in denver, Colorado thx.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Super glue it and get rid of the black tape, or fix the bumper, take it to a shop and tell them you just want it so you don’t need the black tape, they’ll figure out something for cheap


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Why would you not pass your Emission test if your bumper is being held on by tape?


----------



## Danihazel (Sep 6, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Super glue it and get rid of the black tape, or fix the bumper, take it to a shop and tell them you just want it so you don't need the black tape, they'll figure out something for cheap


Thanks for your opinion Man !



Illini said:


> Why would you not pass your Emission test if your bumper is being held on by tape?


Im just saying because i Saw the inspection form and it says they check bumpers and got hit a little bit and is hold by tape did they pass your vehicle with tape on or with a slight hit??


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

You should post what city or state your in


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I won't use tape to hold the bumper. I will make little holes as needed in bumper and tie two parts together with iron binding wires. Making holes is easy. Use appropriate drill tools or heating up nails and push it into bumpers.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Danihazel said:


> Thanks for your opinion Man !
> 
> 
> Im just saying because i Saw the inspection form and it says they check bumpers and got hit a little bit and is hold by tape did they pass your vehicle with tape on or with a slight hit??


Spend some time on it, there's plenty of creative ways to fix it if you don't want to spend the money, I would of just paid my deductible and gotten my car fixed but to each their own


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DUDE Just fix it with some Gorilla Glue


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I won't use tape to hold the bumper. I will make little holes as needed in bumper and tie two parts together with iron binding wires. Making holes is easy. Use appropriate drill tools or heating up nails and push it into bumpers.


You can also use wire ties


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Keep the tape on and go buy a bra for it. put a bra over the front of it and no one will ever notice it


----------



## Danihazel (Sep 6, 2020)

Pic


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Now i just want to comment with this.
What if .
What if a person was to fill this form out them self ?
What if a person were to put a number like this one on there inspection from. ( your state is the first letter on your mechanics inspection form my experience ) Ok what if its all filled out and your sigh this form yourself .
What if this from had the name will say kick corey . The mechanics # will say my state is mi. So it will be m2244321 will say.
Or ohio o2244321 so on. 
What if this saved the hassle of paying for a inspection fee.
Pep boys is a very common place to get a insepection.
Do you really think they have a way to check that states mechanics # ? i think not .
What if i have done this and my friends for the last 3 years ?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Danihazel said:


> Pic


Get a new bumper, the gap is easy to fix but those chip dents aren't, you need to repaint it and not worth it on a banged up bumper


----------



## Danihazel (Sep 6, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Get a new bumper, the gap is easy to fix but those chip dents aren't, you need to repaint it and not worth it on a banged up bumper


They are not chip dents , they are wholes like 4 of them idk if you can see in the pic



kingcorey321 said:


> Now i just want to comment with this.
> What if .
> What if a person was to fill this form out them self ?
> What if a person were to put a number like this one on there inspection from. ( your state is the first letter on your mechanics inspection form my experience ) Ok what if its all filled out and your sigh this form yourself .
> ...


Im gonna go and check it out so they dont ask for any authenticity ??


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Danihazel said:


> They are not chip dents , they are wholes like 4 of them idk if you can see in the pic
> 
> 
> Im gonna go and check it out so they dont ask for any authenticity ??


Yeah, holes aren't going to be covered up easy, you need a new bumper since it's not worth fixing that one


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Danihazel said:


> Pic


you can get a bumper here for $125
https://paintedautobodyparts.com/to...Gke0TQfbTdsgvmR91sM9dAN-t_IRkG4RoCQecQAvD_BwE
or here

.https://www.carparts.com/details/Toyota/Camry/Replacement/Bumper_Cover/2018/LE/RT76010017PQ.html?TID=gglpla&origin=pla&utm_source=google&utm_medium=pla&utm_campaign=9089238228&gclid=CjwKCAjwtNf6BRAwEiwAkt6UQiLlK7cOzdEdXaYuo-GFjFwLcxEa3BvbI-S5Zogk-x9_RukDfDWG2xoCd3UQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

just do a search there are hundreds of place to get a bumper for under $200. 
most boby shop you can get a bumper and they will install it for around $300 bumper and install.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Danihazel said:


> They are not chip dents , they are wholes like 4 of them idk if you can see in the pic
> 
> 
> Im gonna go and check it out so they dont ask for any authenticity ??


they have zero way of actually checking.
I used to be a tech in a shop. 
I used to fill these forms out once in a wile. They cant check to see if i actually work at that business of if the driver actually visited .
I used to just put my name on the dotted line for quite a few of my customers .I know there cars are solid with out looking at them .
There are shops that pay 100 % cash leaving a mechanic totally off the pay role.


----------

